# Worst Hero or Support Character?



## Riptor (Oct 16, 2009)

So, who do you find to be the worst game hero? The most annoying, the most assholish, the ugliest, the weakest, hardest to use effectively, etc. Supporting characters, as in alternate PCs, sidekicks, hero's friends, count too, but mention your choice for worst hero, first.

Mine? Hmm... way too many choices to pick. I'd say the guy from the new Alone in the Dark ("I'm the light bringer! I'M THE FUCKING UNIVERSE!") but, personally, I'd say he's one of the best.


----------



## Attaman (Oct 16, 2009)

Marche.  He wants everyone else to be unhappy.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 17, 2009)

Gordon Freeman.


----------



## CryoScales (Oct 17, 2009)

Riptor said:


> I'd say the guy from the new Alone in the Dark ("I'm the light bringer! I'M THE FUCKING UNIVERSE!") but, personally, I'd say he's one of the best.



Edward Carnby wasn't that well portrayed in the newest game. If you played any of the older games, you would know not even Gordon Freeman could take what he has seen. Bare in mind Gordon Freeman went to an alternate dimension and killed it's master without even a single complaint.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 17, 2009)

Weighted Companion Cube.


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 17, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Weighted Companion Cube.



Only when it stabs you.

the butler in the early tomb raider games. Wtf does he do?


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 17, 2009)

Master Chief. :V


----------



## CryoScales (Oct 17, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> the butler in the early tomb raider games. Wtf does he do?



He's mostly just a guy who is target practice for TR3. Thats pretty much his only use in the third game. I mean Lara's a millionare, maybe she doesn't like sprinting down the massive stairs every time she wants to get a snack.


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 17, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Master Chief. :V



Aww, whats wrong with him? (note: not raving fan boy. If I was, expect carpet f-bombing, at the least.)
Edit: locked the butler in the freezer, once.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 17, 2009)

Dante.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 17, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Marche.  He wants everyone else to be unhappy.


He wanted them to face reality. You can't just live your life in a fantasy world.

Worst support character is Luigi. You all know it's true.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 17, 2009)

Zello.


----------



## CryoScales (Oct 17, 2009)

SirRob said:


> Worst support character is Luigi. You all know it's true.



Doesn't Luigi jump higher then Mario in one of the games?


----------



## Runefox (Oct 17, 2009)

Most annoying main character: Cloud Strife. He likes to slash his wrists with the world's biggest razor while calling himself a soldier and at the same time constantly moaning and whining about everything. I hate him so much.

Most annoying support character: Slippy Toad. I don't need to say anything else.


----------



## CryoScales (Oct 17, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Most annoying main character: Cloud Strife. He likes to slash his wrists with the world's biggest razor while calling himself a soldier and at the same time constantly moaning and whining about everything. I hate him so much.



I have to agree. I disliked him almost as much as Squall. Though Squall was significantly more overrated.

When IX came out I near fell inlove with Zidane since he didn't sound like a whiny bitch all of the time. He finally sounded like a nice everyman-ish guy with morals. Finally a likable protagonist.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 17, 2009)

@Perverted Impact

Obvious troll is obvious


----------



## CryoScales (Oct 17, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> @Perverted Impact
> 
> Obvious troll is obvious



Way to state the obvious


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 17, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Way to state the obvious


 You know it's true.


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 17, 2009)

@ DA: Way to go, captain! You pointed out the obvious!

Zelda faeries.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 17, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> Zelda faeries.


Tatl was awesome, what are you talking about?


----------



## CryoScales (Oct 17, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> Zelda faeries.



Wait... in a Link to the Past they functioned as extra lives and automatic health... how are they "worst hero or support character" if they do you a world of good in a dungeon?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 17, 2009)

Lloyd Irving.


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 17, 2009)

That guy from True Crime was pretty annoying.

Edit: Nick Kang. I had to look that up.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 17, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Lloyd Irving.


Almost as bad as Senel Coolidge, am I right?


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 17, 2009)

Meant navi, not the revival bottle ones. Sorry for the mix-up. (and yes, tatl was better then navi.)


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 17, 2009)

SirRob said:


> Almost as bad as Senel Coolidge, am I right?


Senel is very manly.

Lloyd is just awful.


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 17, 2009)

The tactical droid in SW: demolition. Shoots a weak laser at opponents.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 17, 2009)

CPU partner in Resident Evil 5, especially on Professional. Chris gets put on dying status from a bunny fart, 1.5 seconds from death, Sheva just stares at you as if she's saying "You're bleeding," instead of healing you within said 1.5 seconds.


----------



## CryoScales (Oct 17, 2009)

lupinealchemist said:


> CPU partner in Resident Evil 5, especially on Professional. Chris gets put on dying status from a bunny fart, 1.5 seconds from death, Sheva just stares at you as if she's saying "You're bleeding," instead of healing you within said 1.5 seconds.



I think Resi 5's bad companion AI was intentional. It was so you would be forced to beg your friend to buy a copy and play with you on co-op. Of course if you wanted split screen most likely your friend is failsauce so you would beg him to buy a copy so he would get better at it.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Oct 17, 2009)

Hey my sister protected me from wall monsters >.>


----------



## Xerox2 (Oct 17, 2009)

Yellow pikmin.

Blow up my damn army, will you?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 17, 2009)

Halo 3's Marines.  :|  They're either dying or trying to kill you with 'nades.


----------



## CryoScales (Oct 17, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Halo 3's Marines.  :|  They're either dying or trying to kill you with 'nades.



Combat Evolved's marines werent much help either. They usually died when you were driving a warthog and otherwise, whenever you went into an area nestled with Covenant you were much better off just getting out and killing them all manually instead of relying on your Marines to kill them.


----------



## Scarborough (Oct 17, 2009)

Rafa.


----------



## Attaman (Oct 17, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Combat Evolved's marines werent much help either.


Surprisingly, to me they were.  There was just one condition to follow when they worked alongside me:  No explosive weaponry.  I see a Marine with a Rocket Launcher, he's meeting an accident.  I see him throw a grenade, he's on his own.


> whenever you went into an area nestled with Covenant you were much better off just getting out and killing them all manually instead of relying on your Marines to kill them.


  Would it help to say that on Truth & Reconciliation, I managed to lead a team throughout the whole of the ship up until the forced stay-behind in the bridge?  

Of course, the fact that I delayed every pitched battle I could in that level to stealth-kill as many Covenant as possible may have helped their performance.  The Marines _are_ dangerously short on noise discipline.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 17, 2009)

Slippy Toad
Tails (only in Sonic 2..no wait, he's always bad because Sega can't ever make him up to his potential.)
Shadow the Hedgehog (Mr. Emo!...with a gun!)


----------



## Benny the Horned Rabbit (Oct 17, 2009)

In b4 someone says Sonyc the Hejhog.

For me: Princess Peach. I always hated her annoying voice. "Ooooh, did I win?" NO SHIT SHERLOCK!! (Yes, she had her own game.)


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 17, 2009)

captain qwark.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 17, 2009)

Sinjo said:


> captain qwark.



Or Captain Novolin...


----------



## Tycho (Oct 17, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Or Captain Novolin...



A worse superhero than Aquaman.  Amazing.

Let's see, there's going to be overlap with the other thread... I'll only list PCs, controllable characters.

Zell, Squall, Rinoa, Laguna from FF8.  Rinoa just sucks, besides being an annoying character.  Same for Laguna, really.

Cyan from FF6.  Annoying personality, SwdTech is crappy (unless you exploit a certain bug).

Xu Zhu from Dynasty Warriors 5.  Complete retard (and not an endearing, amusing retard IMO), shitty combos, shitty final weapon, so slow it's almost PAINFUL to move him around unless you have Red Hare.

Magus from Chrono Trigger.  No double techs, only triple techs available require special equips, Dark Matter isn't THAT awesome, weak melee, bad attitude.

Eldoth and Skie from Baldur's Gate.  Yay, an annoying, mediocre human thief and an annoying, largely useless bard.  And they're a package deal, too!


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 17, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Weighted Companion Cube.




ERROR: Weighted Companion Cube is not character. Weighted Companion Cube is a Prop. Please select an actual character. 

ERROR: WEighted Companion Cube has even less personality than Link and Gordon Freeman. 



			
				Pervert Impact said:
			
		

> Senel is very manly.



KEep in mind that Senel did after all pretty much told Shirley to fuck off because he was soooo fixated on Stella.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 17, 2009)

MARLEY in Pokemon Diamond/Pearl.

I know she doesn't really count, but her and her Arcanine and it's HELPING HAND HURR move...GAH.

I like her character design, though. EDIT: I have a picture.


----------



## Attaman (Oct 17, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Eldoth and Skie from Baldur's Gate.  Yay, an annoying, mediocre human thief and an annoying, largely useless bard.  And they're a package deal, too!


  You're going to mention these two, but not Anomen?


----------



## Tycho (Oct 17, 2009)

Attaman said:


> You're going to mention these two, but not Anomen?



Imoen, you mean? She was annoyingly cheery (not as bad as Alora though, though Alora made up for it somewhat by being an ACE thief), but she could be made useful via dual-classing to a mage, and I found her kind of endearing in a strange way.  Also, NG aligned = fits better with the alignments I tended to play in BG.  Skie was an airheaded skank. Bitching about things constantly. Don't get me started on Eldoth.


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 17, 2009)

Natalya from GoldenEye.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 17, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Natalya from GoldenEye.


 
FFFFFFF--

It's been years. YEARS and still, I remember the escort failure.
Also, I think she yells at you for bothering Boris.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 17, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> ERROR: Weighted Companion Cube is not character. Weighted Companion Cube is a Prop. Please select an actual character.
> 
> ERROR: WEighted Companion Cube has even less personality than Link and Gordon Freeman.


 Some how, I just knew you would post this. 



Digitalpotato said:


> KEep in mind that Senel did after all pretty much told Shirley to fuck off because he was soooo fixated on Stella.


Well Senel loved Stella from day one.

And Shirley was a dreck to him.


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 17, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> FFFFFFF--
> 
> It's been years. YEARS and still, I remember the escort failure.
> Also, I think she yells at you for bothering Boris.



If you kill Boris she goes: "BAWWWWW I won't help a muderer!" and runs away. Meaning she won't hack the computer or do whatever she does to complete the mission. 

Which means she dies with Boris.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 17, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> If you kill Boris she goes: "BAWWWWW I won't help a muderer!" and runs away. Meaning she won't hack the computer or do whatever she does to complete the mission.
> 
> Which means she dies with Boris.


 
Oh, right.
What a cow. U:<


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 17, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Doesn't Luigi jump higher then Mario in one of the games?


He does in every game.



> Natalya from GoldenEye.


HAHA oh god yes...


Mallow from SMRPG is pretty useless and weak.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 17, 2009)

Kuekuatsheu said:


> Mallow from SMRPG is pretty useless and weak.



Healing? Oh, Princess does that better.
Nuking? Bowser, Geno, Mario - all have more physical oomph and still have excellent "nuke" abilities.  (Learn to time the Geno Whirl button press and you will be a god.)
Character? Annoying crybaby imbecile.

Early on in the game a timed Thunder Bolt or the occasional Healing Rain can be a boon.  Once you get Princess Toadstool, his usefulness drops significantly.


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 17, 2009)

I never liked Ashley from Mass Effect. I mean, she wasn't bad in combat or anything, but I just couldn't stand talking to her. 

Same goes with Carth and Mission from KOTOR 1, and Bao-DURR from KOTOR 2.


----------



## Attaman (Oct 17, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Imoen, you mean? She was annoyingly cheery (not as bad as Alora though, though Alora made up for it somewhat by being an ACE thief), but she could be made useful via dual-classing to a mage, and I found her kind of endearing in a strange way.  Also, NG aligned = fits better with the alignments I tended to play in BG.  Skie was an airheaded skank. Bitching about things constantly. Don't get me started on Eldoth.


  Ah, I thought you were including the sequel Shadows of Amn.  Sorry.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 17, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Natalya from GoldenEye.





Harebelle said:


> FFFFFFF--
> 
> It's been years. YEARS and still, I remember the escort failure.
> Also, I think she yells at you for bothering Boris.



Yeah, if you kill Boris, she lectures you then runs back to the elevator and refuses to help (and if you enter the elevator too, I believe the mission automatically ends.)


----------



## Tycho (Oct 17, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Ah, I thought you were including the sequel Shadows of Amn.  Sorry.



Don't think I ever played BG2, not all the way through anyway.  Should probably look into it sometime.

Oh, here's a shit-tastic protagonist pair for you: the boy and his blob from the wretched NES game of the same name.


----------



## Kokusho (Oct 17, 2009)

The worst hero in my opinion is definitely that black knight character from Odin Sphere (I can't remember his name right now).


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 17, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Well Senel loved Stella from day one.
> 
> And Shirley was a dreck to him.



Senel was also a jerk to everyone else.  

Senel: Up yours. I rescued Shirley. I'll just leave you guys on a ledge. 

Chloe: Senel...let us make a possible canonical shipping pair, because nobody likes you and shirley....
Senel: Huh?
Chloe: >:[


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 17, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Master Chief. :V


I second this, minus the :V.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 17, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Senel was also a jerk to everyone else.


At the Beginning, yeah.




Digitalpotato said:


> Chloe: Senel...let us make a possible canonical shipping pair, because nobody likes you and shirley....
> Senel: Huh?
> Chloe: >:[


Well He's still better than Lloyd.


----------



## CinnamonApples (Oct 17, 2009)

Compilation Cloud seems like a pretty
incompetent hero. But, I mean, who doesn't
think that? I guess Squall is just as bad.



Attaman said:


> Marche.  He wants everyone else to be unhappy.




Marche is arguably the villain of that game. 
FFTA is more deep than people give it credit.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Oct 18, 2009)

Defender in the Champions universe.  Fuck him, he needs to learn that being "The Greatest Superhero EV4R" has a prerequisite of never actually being defeated so easily as the first time you see him fight something in Champions Online.


----------



## Clyde_Dale (Oct 18, 2009)

Robo from Chrono Trigger. Pretty much everything he did, others did better. 

Healing? Merle. Blasting? Just about everyone else. Physical damage? Chrono, Ayala, or Frog, or even Lucca if she gets a lucky shot. Even his Combo moves were lackluster. 

Pretty much least used character in the game. Heck, Frog and even 



Spoiler



Magnus


 saw more screen-time. And you didn't even get him to join until the end of the game.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 18, 2009)

Clyde_Dale said:


> Robo from Chrono Trigger. Pretty much everything he did, others did better.
> 
> Healing? Merle. Blasting? Just about everyone else. Physical damage? Chrono, Ayala, or Frog, or even Lucca if she gets a lucky shot. Even his Combo moves were lackluster.
> 
> ...



He healed?

Also, Chrono + that sword with 75%(?) crit rate = best damage dealer in the game.

EDIT: Gods help you if he gets Chaos'd while wielding that thing, though.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 18, 2009)

Tycho said:


> He healed?
> 
> Also, Chrono + that sword with 75%(?) crit rate = best damage dealer in the game.
> 
> EDIT: Gods help you if he gets Chaos'd while wielding that thing, though.




one of Frog's early techniques, "Slurp" heals. It's only useful early game though. You gain much better healing moves from Marle and Ayla. He's really more of a damage-dealer, especially if he has that trinket that affects the critical rate of the Masamune. (But if you're lucky, Lucca is still better.)


----------



## Notebookpanda (Oct 18, 2009)

Penelo from FFXII.

She seemed kinda tossed in their and to me had very little relevance to anything going on in the game after rescuing her.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 18, 2009)

Baasch and Ashe are the more important characters.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 18, 2009)

Oh-oh! Henry Townshend from Silent Hill 4: The Room.

"WHAT THE HELL?" 
...

He was pretty cute, though. Also, I should probably have finished that game...


----------



## Tycho (Oct 18, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> one of Frog's early techniques, "Slurp" heals.



I thought Clyde said/implied Robo had a healing ability.



Digitalpotato said:


> It's only useful early game though. You gain much better healing moves from Marle



Well, she *is* THE healer in CT.



Digitalpotato said:


> and Ayla.



Only thing I regularly use her for is charming items out of enemies.  She's a fine damage-dealer character, mind you.



Digitalpotato said:


> He's really more of a damage-dealer, especially if he has that trinket that affects the critical rate of the Masamune. (But if you're lucky, Lucca is still better.)



When he gets the Masamune upgraded he puts out very respectable damage.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 18, 2009)

Who's that one soldier guy from the FPS where his head is like the size of an apple and his tits are bigger than the western hemisphere?

Him.


----------



## TheBiggestIdiotEver (Oct 18, 2009)

Iron Fist from Marvel: Ultimate Alliance 2.  He is consistently the first to die whenever I include him in my team, and his healing power is useless in combat since the tiny amount of HP it restores will be immediately lost once someone gets punched by a bad guy.  For him to be of any use, you need to find a nice quiet spot and use his power over and over AND OVER AND OVER to see any significant healing.  It's much easier just to bust up some crates and find healing orbs.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Oct 18, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Who's that one soldier guy from the FPS where his head is like the size of an apple and his tits are bigger than the western hemisphere?
> 
> Him.


 

This guy?


----------



## Jelly (Oct 18, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Oh-oh! Henry Townshend from Silent Hill 4: The Room.
> 
> "WHAT THE HELL?"
> ...
> ...



I was pretty much done with that game when I whacked one of the monsters over a flight of stairs and they fell down every step one at a time burping.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 18, 2009)

Tycho said:


> I thought Clyde said/implied Robo had a healing ability.



Oh, well Robo has a healing laser if I recall.

And I managed to charm a bunch of Megalixirs in my PS1 version of the game; no need for Marle there.  Gogo Crono, Lucca, and Magus for Luminaire-Flare-Dark Matter spamage.


----------

